
Free Hacker News User Favorites API Endpoint - sbr464
https://github.com/reactual/hacker-news-favorites-api
======
sbr464
Live Example:

[https://reactual.lib.id/hnfavs@dev/?id=sbr464&limit=1](https://reactual.lib.id/hnfavs@dev/?id=sbr464&limit=1)

